# Any bargain ferrys at the moment?



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Looking for UK to France - don't really care where 

We've used up our 5x trip SeaFrance carnet which was superb (£60 per return fully flexible).

We're short in length so can still get the SF carnet - but just wondering if any other bargains out there before booking? Sea france "exact" comes in at £63 though no doubt I can get a 10% code from somewhere  But no flexibility.

Anyway - if anyone can suggest any bargains do shout


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The CC comic has a good one in.

Can't recall details, but I think it is £27 each way.

Can't check at the mo.

Dave


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi as Zebedee said C.C. doing Norfolk line (I think) up to 8mtrs. for £27.00.

Alex.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi as Zebedee said the C.C. are doing norfolk line (I think) up to 8 mtrs. for £27.00. one way.

Alex.


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes the CC are doing a crossing with Norfolk line £27 each way but you must travel out on a sunday and return on a friday, just booked mine last week.

Nigel


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I have just booked using my Tesco vouchers £35 for Eurotunnel

Carol


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Carol, Was it you by any chance at a camp site in Blain, who told me about Tesco vouchers? Have the credit card and collecting like mad for next trip, anyway....just wondered as would be nice to meet some of the users on here. Margaret


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi Margaret - I don't think so, I don't recall Blain as a place we have stopped. In any case, there is a photo in my album of us both - 

Carol


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi again, no wasn't you...but nice to see what you look like ..lol  I haven't got round to doing that yet,still finding my way round :roll: but hope to soon..byeee, Margaret


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Norfolk line seem to charge more over 2.4m tall (which we are) - so not great for me. Our next trip is Tue-Tue (rare we're that prepared but we're shoehorning a month in where we can!). 

After loads more googling, as we're short in length, sea france seem to be the way for us still


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

I got a cheapie. Sea France at 06.00 hours on 25/9/09 (other dates available) for £6.00 (£5.70 with C & CC) and return was £32 (£30.40) because of the time I chose to return which was 17.25 on the following Saturday. Could have got it down to about £25 with other times but at £36.10 return, I can't grumble. I don't have Tesco card so it was around £180 with eurotunnel.

Tony


----------

